# NE Fieldstone walls to save farm?



## kevin087 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey all, my cousin has a farm in the North East that is in danger of being sold to the city to avoid the large tax obligations. This farm is loaded with stone walls which our Scottish ancestors built. Although we'd like to see the walls preserved, it appears that this type of stone is very valuable, and could perhaps be an income source to allow the property to stay in the family. Do any of you experts have suggestions regarding how to explore the possibility of harvesting the stone walls to sell?

Kevin


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Maybe start with an outfit like this:

http://www.montereymasonry.com/pages/antiquestone/


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Where in NE?


----------



## ave (Feb 20, 2011)

Stoneyard.com is selling NE wall stone bulk (20 ton loads) at $59/ton. Sorted and palletized it's more. I am assuming delivery cost on top of that. Like CJKarl asks, where are you located? Lots of avenues to follow to make money off the stone. Some more profitable than others. Beautiful stone as you can see.


----------

